# Cemetery Fence - Finished and Up!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Mr. W and I got the backbone of our display put up today... including the addition of the cemetery fence!

I think it has made a big difference to our humble little display. Stay tuned for final pictures of the display as we finish it throughout the week. The tutorial for the fence is here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16346&highlight=cemetery+fence




























Including more of the display up:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work and alot of it


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Outstanding work! A bonus with that kind of fence (as opposed to the PVC kind) is that it gets better looking with age and weathering. Very, very nice!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's an Awesome fence!


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Never thought to "make" a tree for my yard that doesn't have any... some smart people here....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The fence and tree are great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Great setup and design.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it MsW! Can't wait to see it with the rest of your yard art


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Great work! Even though it does look kind of funny with a neatly manicured lawn and a rickety picket fence...


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Great job Kellie! It looks great! Very unique.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow - looks nice, a very long fence, a lot of work .


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice long fence ya got there Mr. and Mrs. Wicked!!!!! Great Job!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

good job kellie


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job on the fence very cool


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice - lots of room to fill up now!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow looks great.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That fence looks great!! Your house is beautiful also!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks great Ms W.. looks like you have gotten the hang of the power tools even more now


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks great and I like the spooky tree in the background.

My fence is almost exactly like that; props to you since I was 'done' after only making 30' !


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job you two, a very classic look.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this. 

Fantastic fence!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

That turned out great!! I like how you have some of the fence slanted!


----------

